# My advertising plans - what do you think?



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

Just a quick background, my t-shirt designs are off-beat, on the fringe and often offensive. Target audience is older teens/young adults, punk/metal/hardcore scene. Similar styles are at Funny t-shirts, Funny shirts, Crazy t-shirts, Crazy shirts, Cool t-shirts, Cool shirts.

Here are my preliminary ideas for marketing my shirts (most are free), if you can let me know what you think I'd appreciate it!

Banner or link in signature on various forums that I participate in.
Send samples to popular comics/musicians, hoping they'll wear them.
Hand out tons of business cards.
Online advertising (adwords, ad space on popular sites, make a blog)
Hand out free shirts, or sell shirts outside rock concerts or other events.

I'm not sure I'm thinking big enough about this, but I'm not sure what else I can do relatively cheaply to get the word out about my shirts at this early stage.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

how about a postcard, with images of your t-shirts all over the front, and all your business info on the back.


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

Not a bad idea, I could use that as a business card in certain situations too.

Thanks alot, anyone else?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Robin said:


> how about a postcard, with images of your t-shirts all over the front, and all your business info on the back.


Use 4 x 6 photo glossy apaper for this. Cookies


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> Use 4 x 6 photo glossy apaper for this. Cookies


poor Aaron isnt going to know what you are talking about Lou LOL

Ok, where do I send the cookies?


----------



## D3c0Y (Oct 23, 2007)

You should also try myspace. We're using it and we're getting a really good response.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Robin said:


> how about a postcard, with images of your t-shirts all over the front, and all your business info on the back.


I like this idea alot. It could be very successful if done correctly. Robin and Lou, what are your thoughts on direct mail marketing? Is it best served as a tool for attracting local clients, or can it be successful/cost effective on a larger or more national scale?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

We didnt get alot of notice with our post card mail outs. Until.......I put them in envelopes, addressed them myself in my own handwriting, and put a pretty stamp on them. That worked!!

Our next direct mail is going to all of our current customers, and contacts Ive made in the last year. It is an invitation done up in a very festive christmas card. These will be mailed out with caligraphy on the envelopes and pretty stamps. If you want the link for the company that is doing this for me. Let me know.


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas - I'm working on a Myspace page now, and I'll look into post cards. I'm more of a clothing company than a screen printer so I'm not sure how well direct mailings would work in terms of hitting my target customer, but I can definitely apply that to other areas (giving out post cards at concerts, car shows, events, etc.)


----------



## dmatsel (Nov 8, 2007)

You need to find a copy of Zig Ziglar's book on advertising. It may be out of print, but should be available on Amazon. He was a car salesman during the 50's & 60's in the Detroit area and used very unorthodox methods of getting his name out there. I believe he wrote several books, but his first is the one I'm thinking about. If I can find the name, I'll pm you.


----------



## D3c0Y (Oct 23, 2007)

BSApparel said:


> Thanks for the ideas - I'm working on a Myspace page now, and I'll look into post cards. I'm more of a clothing company than a screen printer so I'm not sure how well direct mailings would work in terms of hitting my target customer, but I can definitely apply that to other areas (giving out post cards at concerts, car shows, events, etc.)


We're a clothing line as well. As far as direct mail goes, we recently sent out coupons to our previous customers for black friday. 

It was basically a post card printed with some info and a coupon code in there, my wife took her scrap booking tools and made the coupon area perforated.


----------



## Artwear By Alida (Oct 24, 2007)

BSApparel said:


> Just a quick background, my t-shirt designs are off-beat, on the fringe and often offensive. Target audience is older teens/young adults, punk/metal/hardcore scene. Similar styles are at Funny t-shirts, Funny shirts, Crazy t-shirts, Crazy shirts, Cool t-shirts, Cool shirts.
> 
> Here are my preliminary ideas for marketing my shirts (most are free), if you can let me know what you think I'd appreciate it!
> 
> ...


Depending on your budget, take out a quarter page ad in a magazine, make it uncluttered with mostly your website address. (Rolling Stone? or some target market magazines?)

Bumper stickers of your website and hand them out at concerts, etc. where your target market hangs out. These are relatively inexpensive....

Links on websites who will let you put their links on their sites.

I like linking as much as possible personally.

Just a few other ideas....good luck.


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

Just looked at the rates for Rolling Stone:
Rolling Stone media kit

Those numbers aren't in dollars, are they???


----------



## Artwear By Alida (Oct 24, 2007)

BSApparel said:


> Just looked at the rates for Rolling Stone:
> Rolling Stone media kit
> 
> Those numbers aren't in dollars, are they???


I had a friend who came up MANY years ago with putting the superman logo on a t-shirt...no one had done it before.

He spent what was then a fortune of $5000.00 for a full page ad in TV Guide and made a killing.

Depends on the risk you want to take that people will like your designs.

Of course everyone knows a hit t-shirt is like a hit record although there is a great deal more competition today.

You could consider looking at the magazine demographics of other magazines which better target your market.

Business is risky.


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

This is true 
$5000 I would definitely consider, I was just blown away by the rates in Rolling Stone. Worth it, no doubt, just way out of my range. I'll definitely be looking at other publications though, seems like a great way to get huge exposure in a short amount of time.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Artwear By Alida said:


> I had a friend who came up MANY years ago with putting the superman logo on a t-shirt...no one had done it before.
> 
> He spent what was then a fortune of $5000.00 for a full page ad in TV Guide and made a killing.
> 
> ...


Talk about risk, sheesh! Never mind ripping off a trademarked logo, but actually advertising the fact! WOW. That guy had some guts.


----------



## Artwear By Alida (Oct 24, 2007)

karlking85 said:


> Talk about risk, sheesh! Never mind ripping off a trademarked logo, but actually advertising the fact! WOW. That guy had some guts.


LOL, he had the rights to use it at the time...I am talking 30-35 years ago before t-shirts were as popular as they are today. 

He had the rights.

He also built a factory in Turkey to make his t-shirts to import into Canada. In five years, he was making 5 million a year, but terrorists burned his factory and investment in Turkey and he ended up bankrupt.

Just another rags to riches and riches to rags story.

He ended up living on his 75 foot old mahogany sub-chaser and living out to sea, until he couldn't afford that anymore.

That was in the days before every town had a dozen t-shirt businesses.


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, that's a crazy story. Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

dmatsel said:


> You need to find a copy of Zig Ziglar's book on advertising. It may be out of print, but should be available on Amazon. He was a car salesman during the 50's & 60's in the Detroit area and used very unorthodox methods of getting his name out there. I believe he wrote several books, but his first is the one I'm thinking about. If I can find the name, I'll pm you.


Is this the book?
Ziglar, Inc. Online Retail Store


----------



## dmatsel (Nov 8, 2007)

That book was copyrighted in 1991 and as I recall the one I was thinking about was written probably 20 years before that, but I'm sure it will also have in it some of the unorthodox ways he had of promoting himself. Look on Amazon for used books by him if you want the original.


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

I think I found it:
Amazon.com: Zig Ziglar's Secrets of Closing the Sale: Books: Zig Ziglar

I read an excerpt online, looks like a really good book. My biggest weakness is sales, so it wouldn't be a bad idea to read it.


----------



## DontBeStupid (Nov 20, 2007)

BSApparel said:


> This is true
> $5000 I would definitely consider, I was just blown away by the rates in Rolling Stone. Worth it, no doubt, just way out of my range. I'll definitely be looking at other publications though, seems like a great way to get huge exposure in a short amount of time.


hey check out the small ads in the back of rolling stone, much cheaper and can work just as well.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

About how much would these ads run??


----------



## DontBeStupid (Nov 20, 2007)

karlking85 said:


> About how much would these ads run??


pick up the paper and call


----------



## SICK (Nov 16, 2006)

Zig Ziglar's Secrets of Closing the Sale - Google Book Search

Two editions 2004 and 1984 No preview though.

Zig Ziglar - Google Book Search

More from Zig


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

For your music stuff, check out high profile shows that are coming to town around your area. Print out flyers for the show and on the back of the flyers print your ad. Pass them out hoping that people will hold on to the flyers. You can also do this with cd stores and local bands.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DontBeStupid said:


> hey check out the small ads in the back of rolling stone, much cheaper and can work just as well.


I wouldn't recommend those ads. That's how I first started out trying to advertise my t-shirt line 10+ years ago and they don't work at all.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

DontBeStupid said:


> pick up the paper and call


This would normally be my approach, bu it sounded as if you had already done the price check so it only made sense for me to ask you.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I wouldn't recommend those ads. That's how I first started out trying to advertise my t-shirt line 10+ years ago and they don't work at all.




I think the reason they don;t work is because most people don't bother reading them. I subscribe to rolling stone and will occasionally look at the ads in the back. Would I order anything.............? Never! The ads to me seem cheap (although they are not!) It looks to me like all the products being offered there are of inferior quality. If you want to advertise in a magazine go for a full page color ad some where in the front or middle of a magazine. Yes I know it is HUGE money but none the less I would think money well spent.

Note: The comments and views in this post are strictly opinion and are in no way fact or based on fact.


----------



## hobby (Nov 26, 2007)

BSApparel said:


> This is true
> $5000 I would definitely consider, I was just blown away by the rates in Rolling Stone. Worth it, no doubt, just way out of my range. I'll definitely be looking at other publications though, seems like a great way to get huge exposure in a short amount of time.


Tell the salesman that you cannot afford the rate card price but would be interested if they had any space that might come up at the last minute for cheap. Sometimes the ad spaces aren't filled and you can get a MUCH cheaper price.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

something else we have done.... We printed out postcards with our basic white T pricing, with the quantity price breaks. I was concerned about the competition getting their hands on these, but if they really wanted to know, they would just come in or call. What I have found, several women I have given these to, kept them. Pulled them out of their purses when I asked them if I already gave them one. I was thrilled....they are keeping them.

That means, when someone mentions t-shirts, they have that card in there purse, and will pass it on. 

I just sent them off to vistaprint, had them done dirt cheap....our shop info and location info on the front, pricing on the back. 

I hand these out to anyone who asks me questions about pricing. They love it, and are always surprised when I tell them they can keep it.

So far, any print ads havent worked at all. Direct mail has worked the best, but all mail was sent to all current customers, and people I have met over the last 2 yrs. So everyone that received a direct mail piece, knew who I was and what I did. So far all of our direct mailings have received an average of 10% response rate, evites also received about a 10% response rate. Our ad brought in *1 *person....out of how many thousands that read that paper?

What have you done so far? What has worked for you?


----------



## palmtree68 (Dec 23, 2007)

No one has responded to selling the shirts at concerts as first mentioned. I have sold high school logo shirts outside of the schools hours before and during sporting events (mostly football) and did well...sometimes selling 75 or more shirts in a 4 hr time. Anyway, you will probably need to be careful as the concert venue may get upset at you and ask you to leave (as the schools did to my employees). I just had them move across the street and you could probably do the same.


----------



## hobby (Nov 26, 2007)

Be really careful with adwords, set daily maximums. Use words that apply to your t shirts. Spend some money for 2-3 days, evaluate the number of clicks and resultant sales. Don't be afraid to suspend your adwords compaign if you have had 200 visitors with no buyers.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Robin said:


> something else we have done.... We printed out postcards with our basic white T pricing, with the quantity price breaks. I was concerned about the competition getting their hands on these, but if they really wanted to know, they would just come in or call. What I have found, several women I have given these to, kept them. Pulled them out of their purses when I asked them if I already gave them one. I was thrilled....they are keeping them.
> 
> That means, when someone mentions t-shirts, they have that card in there purse, and will pass it on.
> 
> ...


Hi Robin- You said that direct mail has worked the best for you - when you say "evites" does this mean email advertising? Have you done any email advertising? Just want to know if you found direct mail to work better than sending email ads...


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

lifestar said:


> Hi Robin- You said that direct mail has worked the best for you - when you say "evites" does this mean email advertising? Have you done any email advertising? Just want to know if you found direct mail to work better than sending email ads...


 
both the evites and the direct mail brought in a 10% attendance. So, evites were much cheaper, but I received many compliments on the mailing. Evites are an email invitation. evite.com Email advertising is something we just started last month. With this, we have gotten a few custom jobs, and requests for pricing and info. I dont like to do this too often tho, I have worked hard to gain the respect of these contacts, I dont want to bombard them with spam now.

A side effect of the direct mailing.....we put ourselves back in the minds of our customers and contacts. They remember things they wanted or needed and make a point to call or come in. Landing another job! So, 10% attended the function they were invited to and made purchases, one nice big job from an existing customer, and a job quote for possibly a new customer who heard about us from the mailer. The first job pays for the mailing, plus a bit more....everything else if bonus.

What truly made a difference in this was the fact that everyone who received a mailer, or an evite, where either customers, or contacts I have made....so I know them all, or met them in the last 2 yrs.

.........k, so I got a bit long winded didnt I? To answer your question yes, I found the direct mailing to more effective than the email advertising.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Robin said:


> both the evites and the direct mail brought in a 10% attendance. So, evites were much cheaper, but I received many compliments on the mailing. Evites are an email invitation. evite.com Email advertising is something we just started last month. With this, we have gotten a few custom jobs, and requests for pricing and info. I dont like to do this too often tho, I have worked hard to gain the respect of these contacts, I dont want to bombard them with spam now.
> 
> A side effect of the direct mailing.....we put ourselves back in the minds of our customers and contacts. They remember things they wanted or needed and make a point to call or come in. Landing another job! So, 10% attended the function they were invited to and made purchases, one nice big job from an existing customer, and a job quote for possibly a new customer who heard about us from the mailer. The first job pays for the mailing, plus a bit more....everything else if bonus.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the details- so helpful. So your call to action was attendence to an event? Meaning both your postal mailer and the evite requested an RSVP to an event? So if you received a 10% response from both methods would you say that your email "evite" was more cost effective? (No printing or postage)?


----------



## hellbound (Jan 17, 2008)

Aaron,

We sound like we are searching out the same genre. I don't know where you live, but here is an idea that I am doing.

We have a 1000 capacity venue that all of the big named bands come through and play. On off nights when they don't have anything major going on, they still want to be open and make liquor sales. I approached them with an idea to bring in local bands and use it as a marketing strategy for my clothing line. In other words it is a "Hellbound Clothing Company presents:" night at the venue. I know alot of the people in our local music scene and have done this 3 times now with 5 different bands each time. I am steadily getting 700 people into the venue at each show. I have a merch booth set up with all of my designs and usually come close to selling out everything I bring.
The trick to getting that many people into a local show is making everything free. The show is free... all of the bands give me free schwag to give out... and I get local businesses to offer a "sponsorship" of sorts. Guitar Center donates a cheap guitar that I have all of the bands who play that night sign. I make a mark on an article of my clothing I selling (usually the more expensive hoodie) and tell the crowd at the beginning of the night that someone will be the proud owner of an autographed guitar. They just have to be the lucky one that buys that particular marked article of clothing.
So far everyone has been happy. Guitar Center gets recognition and I allow them to use my ticket stubs as a 10% off next purchase coupon. The venue is happy because they are open and liquor sales are good. The bands are happy because they are playing in a venue that has professional quality sound and atmosphere (not to mention they are in front of 700+ people). And I am ecstatic with the amount of publicity and sales I have been getting.
This idea may not work for everyone, as it is alot of time and people searching. But, it has payed off huge for me.

Kelly


----------



## Artwear By Alida (Oct 24, 2007)

hellbound said:


> Aaron,
> 
> We sound like we are searching out the same genre. I don't know where you live, but here is an idea that I am doing.
> 
> ...


That's great....and can work with many businesses. My daughter does it to raise money for her theater company in N.Y. She has about 5 bands play for free, gets all the food donated and booze and charges $20 a person to get in to raise money to put on her theatre company's production. At the last one, reps from Sony were there to check out the bands and one was being viewed to be on the Conan night show.

I think, well one thing at least I taught my daughter was how to throw a really good party....helps with fundraisers, sales, etc.

Great idea. You are on the right track.

I still would like to know how Johnny Cupcakes got so popular. I don't like his designs.

Maybe one needs a PR person or something.

I mean his shirts are so hot and I think his designs sort of suck. It's like Adidas or something...just have status wearing his designs.

I would like to find out how to do that.

Johnny Cupcakes?????

Give me a break.


----------



## luigi7up (Jan 6, 2008)

HellBound,

This is the best promotional post I've ever read. Hard work, great ideas etc.

Keep up and best wishes
Luka
Croatia


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

He got very popular for many reasons, but one reason is that he was in a decently popular hardcore band and sold his shirts while he toured.


----------



## TshirtsEasy (Jan 18, 2008)

I've seen your web site plenty... Great Job!

I'm a sales and marketing genuis and made millions for companies while I was able to work. I'm fighting brain cancer now clawing for life and eating dirt. Funny how life changes!

I don't know the first thing about making tshirts but I figure if I can sell then I can figure out how to burn a shirt or two.

Got my equipment yesterday and nearly burned my house down pressing the first shirt!!!  Whoo Hooo! I'd rather burn myself alive then die from brain cancer.

My point is that it's risk verse reward. If I can dig in and learn how to make t-shirts then you can learn how to market the hell out of your business.

I have PILES of sales and marketing books. I've read every one at least twice. Some of them I've twenty times.

Maybe we can help eachother a bit.
-Craig


----------



## hellbound (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a buddy of mine in a punk band named Authority Zero that does the same thing. He has a clothing line called Ransom. He sells his stuff while he is on tour and so far has been doing quite well with it. 
I signed up for the Vans Warped Tour yesterday. Not a bad gig. They are only charging me $150 a city and I can join the tour/leave the tour anytime I want. My plan is to rent a UHaul, fill it up with apparel and a cot and try out 3 cities to see what kind of response I can get from something "non-local". If I sell everything I have in 3 cities or the response is received well enough, I will go back home and print up another UHaul load full and do it again. All summer.

Hellbound


----------



## Artwear By Alida (Oct 24, 2007)

SeasonEnds said:


> He got very popular for many reasons, but one reason is that he was in a decently popular hardcore band and sold his shirts while he toured.


Okay, that makes sense.


----------



## Artwear By Alida (Oct 24, 2007)

hellbound said:


> I have a buddy of mine in a punk band named Authority Zero that does the same thing. He has a clothing line called Ransom. He sells his stuff while he is on tour and so far has been doing quite well with it.
> I signed up for the Vans Warped Tour yesterday. Not a bad gig. They are only charging me $150 a city and I can join the tour/leave the tour anytime I want. My plan is to rent a UHaul, fill it up with apparel and a cot and try out 3 cities to see what kind of response I can get from something "non-local". If I sell everything I have in 3 cities or the response is received well enough, I will go back home and print up another UHaul load full and do it again. All summer.
> 
> Hellbound


Years ago my girlfriend just followed the Grateful Dead and sold shirts she had tie-dyed.....


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Kelly, thats a pretty awesome idea. I will be happy when I get to that point.


----------



## sink (Jun 20, 2007)

hellbound said:


> I signed up for the Vans Warped Tour yesterday. Not a bad gig. They are only charging me $150 a city and I can join the tour/leave the tour anytime I want.


Hey, how/where did you sign up to do this?

thanks


----------



## surfwear (Jan 13, 2008)

I still think the best way to advertise is free tshirts. Everyone will take one and most will ware it if not give it to someone who will.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

lifestar said:


> Thank you so much for the details- so helpful. So your call to action was attendence to an event? Meaning both your postal mailer and the evite requested an RSVP to an event? So if you received a 10% response from both methods would you say that your email "evite" was more cost effective? (No printing or postage)?


the evite had an rsvp, but the mailer didnt. With the mailer we had personal phone calls telling us if they were coming or not. 

yes, the evites were much more cost effective (I think)

see....the invitations where also sent out to our current customers, that I knew probably wouldnt come. But our goal was to get ourselves back in our customers minds. Many didnt come to the open house, but we did get a few customers come in and order signs they had been needing. So, these little jobs paid for the invitations, and got us back infront of our customers thoughts. 

So I suppose it all depends on what you are trying to do. I wanted both attendance, and repeat customers to return. I got both.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

surfwear said:


> I still think the best way to advertise is free tshirts. Everyone will take one and most will ware it if not give it to someone who will.


We tried this, and we only gave away one t-shirt.

What we did....I attended a speed networking event and every business card I collected, I sent them a postcard, printed up stating that I enjoyed meeting them, inviting them to the shop, and to bring in the card to receive their free t-shirt, no strings attached. I even had fine printing on the front and back stating that YES the t-shirt was really free.

We got one redeemed post card, and one customer wanting to order shirts. Thats it....we havent bothered with this since.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

surfwear said:


> I still think the best way to advertise is free tshirts. Everyone will take one and most will ware it if not give it to someone who will.


That's something that's been on my mind for a long time. I've spent $100's or more on advertising so far and haven't really seen anything from it. There's a couple of local diners/restaurants where the waitresses wear t-shirts from local companies that bring them in. Every time I eat there, I read the t-shirts.


----------



## robby (Oct 29, 2007)

Free t-shirt is effective when you give them to the right person at the right place and people will wear them at the right time. though I'm not a kind of person who likes to wear shirt with phone or address info on the back of it.


----------



## ottawayb (Oct 18, 2007)

Robin said:


> how about a postcard, with images of your t-shirts all over the front, and all your business info on the back.


I just launchedmy website a couple of weeks ago, but I used the postcard/business card idea pretty effectively. I made the business card oversized and I made the front look like a t shirt with my logo on it and contact info, with the back having the website on it. It has been a hit with everyone I have handed it out


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

that's awesome Bill! Its nice when something works for you.


----------



## cpix (Aug 25, 2007)

Myspace/Facebook are excellent ways to advertise as far as online advertising goes. Facebook even has what they call "Facebook Pages" specifically designed for businesses, artists, musicians, etc. Look it up!


----------



## dyingdecade (Apr 27, 2008)

If you're looking at Rolling Stone, check out a smaller magazine like AP (Alternative Press) that has the same following. Advertising costs are only a fraction of the bigger magazines. Also, shows like Warped Tour or The Bamboozle are great to get on and you can sell your stuff and also promote to the tens of thousands of kids that come out. 

As for online, myspace is the absolute king in that demographic. Or any, really. I mean, where else can you find 200 million people? Also, facebook is great..definitely set up a facebook application that allows you to advertise.


----------

